# At what age do male pups stop growing?



## goldieluvr

Just curious as to how much more Bear will grow? He just turned 6 months, and is about 1" taller than Bonnie(just over 8 months). He is not as long as her, but weighs approximately the same as her, maybe a little more. About 55-60 pounds. Our vet told us he would be big when full grown. 
I was just really wondering when they stop growing? It seems like Bonnie is probably pretty close to her adult size, maybe a little more filling out, and I know in humans girls usually stop growing earlier than boys, I wonder if this is true with dogs? I don't have any experience with this!


----------



## Maggies mom

I have heard they slow down about a year and still can grow till 18 months..... Cruiser will be a year old next week and hes still growing and 80 pounds.....


----------



## SolidGold

I think Murphy was his full grown height by 1 to 1 1/2 years of age. He is tall for a golden and at 2 I think he has finally stopped filling out. At least I hope so!


----------



## paula bedard

Ike turned 1 in January. My vet and breeder say that he is done growing in height. He will continue over the next year to add muscle. He is 78 lbs and 24" at the shoulder.


----------



## BeauShel

According to Hooch Bama will top out at 78 pounds. He has 8 pounds to go and he is 7 months old. I hope it is true. He is a big boy. But not an inch of fat on him.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Both my boy's are big, there 88 and 75 pounds, Rusty is 1 year old and is now taller then Jack, but still very skinny. Considering he was only 30 pounds at age 7 month when we got him, he's really come a long way. I think he's done growing now just filling out





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Swampcollie

Around 30 to 36 months they are completely grown and filled out.


----------



## Ash

In my opinion it depends a lot on the lines. Some can be fully mature at 18 months other at 3 years old. Just depends on the dog.


----------

